# anyone seen the Raisin today?



## caulfield (May 7, 2004)

I was just wondering if the rain did anything to the color. I looked at the gauge and it hasn't budged but I have only fished it a few times and I'm not sure if it silts easily in a hard rain. It rained a ton here in Toledo yesterday. My neighborhood looks like a war zone with all the trees and limbs that came down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Still should be fishable today, I haven't checked the upper stations to see how much is coming down yet. It takes a day to two days to get the full effects of the rain most times. Monroe didn't get much rain at all.

I heard you guys got like 5inches in like an hour or some crazy number like that. Is that true?


----------



## caulfield (May 7, 2004)

Could be. I was in Detroit when it happened. When I got home the trees at my house were all sagging heavily from all the water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

